# Sticky  Spay/neuter, it's the right thing to do...links



## MisStingerRN

Here is a site I found that will help you determine if your eligible for a low cost spay or neuter and where to find one in your area. Of course those that can pay regular prices with their vet should do so, but this is a good alternative for those that may need it.

http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/spayneuter/?gclid=CMapmtruu6ICFSU65wodVlVwAg

http://www.pets911.com/spayneuter/spay-usa


----------



## Vivid

Great post. I'm sure plenty of people need to know that there is a way to get animals altered even if you cant afford what your vet charges.

You can also reserve the clinic van if you are a community leader ( what qualifies someone to be a community leader?) and can save enough parking spots for it. I've made it a habit to pass out the website below to people that post on CL with litters of puppies.

http://www.aspca.org/aspca-nyc/mobileclinic/

Edited to add that this website is a general rundown of info that NYC residents will need. I'm not sure if it will apply to everyone who is serviced by the van outside of the city.


----------



## MisStingerRN

That's great Vivid! The more I can help spread the spay/neuter word, the better I feel!


----------



## Dragonfly

There are already way too many dogs out there! People need to think about that and protect these innocent animals who die every day because of THOSE type of people who can't take responsibility. It's heart breaking! I volunteer at my local shelter and every other day something comes in, if it's not a kitten/cat it's a dog/puppy. It's just so sad. 

I also, like you said think there are people out there who really do think it is too much money but there are so many places out there that will help you and work with you! =)

Great links I'm so glad you're posting this!


----------



## MisStingerRN

Dragonfly said:


> There are already way too many dogs out there! People need to think about that and protect these innocent animals who die every day because of THOSE type of people who can't take responsibility. It's heart breaking! I volunteer at my local shelter and every other day something comes in, if it's not a kitten/cat it's a dog/puppy. It's just so sad.
> 
> I also, like you said think there are people out there who really do think it is too much money but there are so many places out there that will help you and work with you! =)
> 
> Great links I'm so glad you're posting this!


Thanks for volunteering to help our animal community, kerri! That's wonderful. I have thought of doing it as well, but I'm not sure I could handle it tbh. I know that's a rotten excuse.

So,so, so, many wonderful creatures being killed due to our (humans) lack of responsibility! It's heartwrenching!

I used C-snip to have Bailey spayed and microchipped. It was much less expensive than our vet and with me off of work right now, it was a much appreciated program. I do believe it's a fairly local program though...it's funded in part by Petsmart.


----------



## ExoticChis

We have a similar thing where I live they do great work and help people to de-sex thanks for posting!


----------



## Dragonfly

MisStingerRN said:


> Thanks for volunteering to help our animal community, kerri! That's wonderful. I have thought of doing it as well, but I'm not sure I could handle it tbh. I know that's a rotten excuse.
> 
> So,so, so, many wonderful creatures being killed due to our (humans) lack of responsibility! It's heartwrenching!
> 
> I used C-snip to have Bailey spayed and microchipped. It was much less expensive than our vet and with me off of work right now, it was a much appreciated program. I do believe it's a fairly local program though...it's funded in part by Petsmart.


*
Well I was just like you! I just started helping out at the shelters a year ago or so....Before that I always wanted to but just couldn't bring myself to go inside because I thought I'd be crying (lol I know that sounds stupid) Then one day I just went with my Fiance, Joey and I felt so great about it. My mom is the same way she can't go because she'll just cry.

I don't get to help out as much as I'd like because I don't drive and Joey works =( Every chance I get when he's off we're up there though. Helping walking them and playing with them, just showing them love is good enough. Believe me it is NOT easy. It breaks my heart to leave but when I'm there I have fun with them, it's just so terrible that they have to be in there. Also we live in a small town and this pound is just so tiny, it's sad. It's outside, no air con. =( Those poor things. I seriously can't stand people who just drop their pets off, we had this lady come in and drop off a cat because she got new carpet or furniture i can't remember which it was and the cat didn't go well with it. Just unbelievable you don't even want to hear half the stories these people give it's disgusting. We go to two different shelters the one in our local small town and then one about an hour away....We donate a ton of food to them...we actually should be doing it to both more than what we do. I wish I had enough money to open up a shelter here where they could at least have air and heat in the summer and winter. =( *

Oh I forgot to add that cat she dropped off she had for like 11 years....


----------



## qtchi

Some shelters around here give out free vouchers regardless of financial need. Sadly not even a free voucher convinces a lot of people to do it.


----------



## MisStingerRN

I just went through the dog's drawer and I pulled all my big dog stuff. I'm going to take it over to the humane society next week.

There are just SO FEW people that should be breeding animals. I wish these people had to walk through a shelter or pound a few times to see what's really going on. It may or may not be an eye opening experience.


----------



## Dragonfly

That's what I wonder too! Wonder if it would change their minds or hearts about it. I mean having a dog breed for money just seems so sad to me. I couldn't do that to Shayley or Kizze at all! Not only for my girls but then their puppies....if I was not 100% guaranteed that they found good homes then I would NEVER do this! I just don't see how animal lovers can give a dog away to somebody they don't even know. I don't care what breed it is, it's wrong and it's so over populated. I found a site about this and it just showed animal after animal in cages and on death row. How can anybody feel good about themselves for doing that? At least I know that'll never happen with my girls or any dog I have in the future. My dogs are with me for life! I can't say it enough and it's just the poor dogs who are suffering. =( They are so innocent and sweet who would want to do such a thing


----------



## Vivid

MisStingerRN said:


> I have thought of doing it as well, but I'm not sure I could handle it tbh. I know that's a rotten excuse.
> 
> I used C-snip to have Bailey spayed and microchipped. It was much less expensive than our vet and with me off of work right now, it was a much appreciated program. I do believe it's a fairly local program though...it's funded in part by Petsmart.


I understand how you feel. I felt that way for a little while but then decided i would try anyway. I dont have funds to donate so volunteering is my way to give back.

Never heard of C-snip but now that you've posted it i'm sure it will help someone in your area :thumbup:



Dragonfly said:


> *
> Well I was just like you! I just started helping out at the shelters a year ago or so....Before that I always wanted to but just couldn't bring myself to go inside because I thought I'd be crying (lol I know that sounds stupid) Then one day I just went with my Fiance, Joey and I felt so great about it. My mom is the same way she can't go because she'll just cry.
> 
> I don't get to help out as much as I'd like because I don't drive and Joey works =( Every chance I get when he's off we're up there though. Helping walking them and playing with them, just showing them love is good enough. Believe me it is NOT easy. It breaks my heart to leave but when I'm there I have fun with them, it's just so terrible that they have to be in there. Also we live in a small town and this pound is just so tiny, it's sad. It's outside, no air con. =( Those poor things. I seriously can't stand people who just drop their pets off, we had this lady come in and drop off a cat because she got new carpet or furniture i can't remember which it was and the cat didn't go well with it. Just unbelievable you don't even want to hear half the stories these people give it's disgusting. We go to two different shelters the one in our local small town and then one about an hour away....We donate a ton of food to them...we actually should be doing it to both more than what we do. I wish I had enough money to open up a shelter here where they could at least have air and heat in the summer and winter. =( *
> 
> Oh I forgot to add that cat she dropped off she had for like 11 years....


I'm sure you know that every little bit counts! Even if you only go in to a shelter once, that helps at least the couple of animals you work with.

I hate hearing stories of people giving up their pets because they dont match something in the house. Believe it or not a woman brought in a pup because he outgrew the doggy bed she had for him that matched her curtains that she had custom made. I couldnt handle that one and walked away from her to let another volunteer talk to her.

11 years of companionship.... only to be rewarded by abandonment. It makes me want to cry.



qtchi said:


> Some shelters around here give out free vouchers regardless of financial need. Sadly not even a free voucher convinces a lot of people to do it.


 Some people dont want the help. I know at least two people who have turn away from a free spay job because their females "need to know what motherhood is".




Dragonfly said:


> Tha just don't see how animal lovers can give a dog away to somebody they don't even know. I don't care what breed it is, it's wrong and it's so over populated. ...... At least I know that'll never happen with my girls or any dog I have in the future. *My dogs are with me for life! *I can't say it enough and it's just the poor dogs who are suffering. =( They are so innocent and sweet who would want to do such a thing


For most of the breeders that would walk through the shelter it wouldnt change their mind. Its not THEIR dogs in the kennels. They dont have to deal with the reality, they would go back home and continue to breed.

"back yard" breedings should be illegal in my opinion.

On a side note, there are some dogs that are in the shelter for behavioral issues that their owners cant fix or health problems that the owners cant afford. I've seen a family come in crying because they couldnt afford to fix their pit bulls hip dysplasia which was basically cripling for the dog. They gave him up but i knew they had no other option available to them.


----------



## MisStingerRN

Vivid said:


> I understand how you feel. I felt that way for a little while but then decided i would try anyway. I dont have funds to donate so volunteering is my way to give back.
> 
> Never heard of C-snip but now that you've posted it i'm sure it will help someone in your area :thumbup:
> 
> I think it's awesome that you help out at the shelters vivid.
> 
> I hear what you're saying about backyard breeding being illegal...it probably won't ever happen but I'll always wish it would!
> 
> Giving up an animal because it doesn't fit in with your decor is the most assinine(sp?) thing I've heard in a long time. The accessories for God's sake!!


----------



## Vivid

Thank you, Stinger. There are a couple of us on here that work or volunteer at shelters. 

If you think about how trendy it is to have certain dogs its not so hard to believe that people would just discard the pets after their appeal runs out.

Pit bulls are whats in right now for many places but when they arent HA or pass the puppy stage they arent kept. Chihuahuas are often bought for their tiny size,some people go out and buy these $200 purse sized dog carriers and when the dog cant fit anymore they would rather go out and get another one that buy new purses! My aunt did this. I dont speak to her anymore ever since she bought a pit pup, bred her then sold her and the pups to pay for her vacation.

Sorry for taking this posting off track.. to help put it back on track i did some google searching.

When i was looking for a chi breeder i kept coming across breeders in Texas and Florida so i wanted to post some clinics for those areas.

http://www.snapus.org/site/PageServer?pagename=Houston_Mobile
http://www.dfwsnyp.com/
http://www.spayflorida.org/

If there is anyone who wants to get a spay/neuter for their dogs and need help locating a clinic, vouchers, or just want more infomation feel free to PM me or post here to bring it back to the top of the list so any one of us on this forum can help.


----------



## MisStingerRN

Nice Vivid.


----------



## Dragonfly

When our cat Muffy was sick back when I was a kid we didn't have much money but we loved her so much we did everything we could. The vet place wouldn't work with us (As most vets don't do that like accept payments around here) and I think if they would just work with people they could save more lives and keep pets with their owners. Those are some sad situations.....any animal in the pound is because of a human not taking responsibility one way or another and like you said a simple spay and neuter could change a HUGE amount of that! I agree, back yard breeding should not be allowed!


----------



## omguthrie

I volunteer at our local shelter and through the summer the shelter gets 100+ animals in each day. Some are voluntarily surrendered, some are picked up by animal control, etc. Sadly the vast majority of those animals will never make it to the adoption floor. People show up with litters of puppies from their female dog that they brought in a litter of puppies from 6 months ago. Can't be bothered to spay her, they just surrender the babies.

We offer a free spay/neuter program to the community that has helped but it's not the responsible dog owners you have to worry about. It's the uneducated owners that want their female to have puppies because it's natural, or so the kids can see the "miracle of life", or because it takes money away from their Lexus payment to take care of the dog. 

Dogs of any breed should not be bred unless they prove that they will add positive qualities to the gene pool of that breed. The qualities are different for each breed and that should be taken to mind. For example, border collies should not be bred for conformation, they are working dogs and should only be bred for their working ability, not what they look like. 

Please spay and neuter your pets. There are too many accidents from well meaning owners that don't realize just how far their intact dogs will go to mate. Doggie panties or male wraps won't stop them, and they can breed through crates and I've seen dogs chew through doors to get to females in heat.


----------



## MisStingerRN

bumping this up


----------



## Vivid

Thanks for bumping this MissStinger. I missed the last posts.



Dragonfly said:


> hen our cat Muffy was sick back when I was a kid
> we didn't have much money but we loved her so much we did everything we could. The vet place wouldn't work with us (As most vets don't do that like accept payments around here) and I think if they would just work with people they could save more lives and keep pets with their owners. Those are some sad situations.....*any animal in the pound is because of a human not taking responsibility one way or another and like you said a simple spay and neuter could change a HUGE amount of that*! I agree, back yard breeding should not be allowed!


Perfectly put, Dragonfly.

Its so sad to hear of vets who wont help to the best of their abilities. They are in the perfect position to change the quality of an animals life and some wont touch an animal if you cant afford to pay for their services.



omguthrie said:


> Dogs of any breed should not be bred unless they prove that they will add positive qualities to the gene pool of that breed. The qualities are different for each breed and that should be taken to mind. For example, border collies should not be bred for conformation, they are working dogs and should only be bred for their working ability, not what they look like.
> 
> Please spay and neuter your pets. There are too many accidents from well meaning owners that don't realize just how far their intact dogs will go to mate. Doggie panties or male wraps won't stop them, and they can breed through crates and I've seen dogs chew through doors to get to females in heat.


Couldnt agree with you more! Most people in my family dont understand why i dont "go hard" on people breeding working dogs but when two house dogs are put together i get upset. It usually takes me about 3 minutes of explaining to them what you just posted and would have said in less than 1 minute lol.



Behind my building there is a litter of kittens and at least three adult cats running around. They are feral it seems. one charged Tyler and I while we were walking by some bushes ( it probably had some kittens in there). I found out that NYC has a TNR program (Trap, nueter, Release). http://www.nycferalcat.org/services-spayneuter.php. That link has some info.

I will be contacting my housing manager tomorrow to see if we can get some people from the program to come out here.


----------



## MisStingerRN

Vivid said:


> Thanks for bumping this MissStinger.


No problem. I know many people here don't need the help, but some do and I'd like them to see it if they need it.


----------



## MisStingerRN

Bump for those that might need it.


----------



## MisStingerRN

Mods...I was thinking this might be a good post to sticky. It would be better than trying to bump it from time to time. It's a good alternative to those that may not spay or neuter due to financial strain, or those that are unaware that there is help out there. Just a thought.


----------



## *Chloe*

thread stickied


----------



## MisStingerRN

Thank you Chloe. 

I just want to say that "my" feelings toward spaying and neutering apply to the average pet owner. I am an average pet owner, and I feel the vast majority of people are as well. This post is in no way a put down to those that choose to_ responsibly_ breed their dog's. Having said that, I feel those people are few and far between. 

If this thread helps one person in need of a reduced cost spay/neuter program, then we should all feel very good about that.


----------



## 18453

Ah good thread stacia

For the people in the uk celia Hammond spays and neuters and a discounted rate, blue cross will pay towards it (approx £50) for those on low income and in receipt of job seekers or income support. 

I have very strong views on spaying and neutering and could argue til I'm blue in the face about. I think it's irresponsible not to do it. I believe the only dogs that should be bred should improve a breed, they should be shown and if not recommended and assessed by a judge!! 

None of this I breed for health and temperament crap yes that comes into it but if your dogs aren't to standard spay them. Goes for cross breeding too who gave people the right to try and create their own breed it's just a way of making money it disgusts me!! Frankly I don't care if I've offended anyone with this comment there are far too many dogs with health problems due to these and I use the term loosely breeders trying to make some money. 

Ooppsie litters aren't acceptable it's bad ownership. Even exhibitors who have both boys and girls ship their boys off to someone else or keep them well confined when their girl goes into heat!!

This let them mate or have a litter once is just rubbish they won't think that when tier puppies or mum die we've seen it so much on here it does my nut in!! Do the right thing.


----------



## furriefriend

All I can say Daisy doo is "YES" ! I just prefer to wait until after the first season (not first litter ) or until a dog is fully developed. However if the owner is not able to keep manage their dog properly then I can see why for some owners (and rescues) early is better than an "oopsadaisy" litter or the its nice for little xxx to be a mummy once !!!
One point to think about with toy breeds in particular as told by a professional later spaying helps reduce the possibility of continence problems as the dog is a little bigger to operate on (inside I mean)


----------



## MisStingerRN

Sarah...we think so much alike here. 

I'd love to see more links for the different countries.


----------



## foggy

MisStingerRN said:


> Thank you Chloe.
> 
> I just want to say that "my" feelings toward spaying and neutering apply to the average pet owner. I am an average pet owner, and I feel the vast majority of people are as well. This post is in no way a put down to those that choose to_ responsibly_ breed their dog's. Having said that, I feel those people are few and far between.
> 
> If this thread helps one person in need of a reduced cost spay/neuter program, then we should all feel very good about that.


Cheers to that! I couldn't agree more. I'm so glad to see this thread stick-ied.


----------



## 18453

I feel quite strongly about it tbh I would happily get into a full debate with anyone who doesn't agree lol

http://www.celiahammond.org/ that's one

Here's the other
http://www.bluecross.org.uk/web/site/home/home.asp

I'm not sure of any northern ones as I'm a londoner


----------



## MisStingerRN

LOL, well I'm more of a "let's all get along" kinda girl, but I too feel vvv strongly about this one...I could always appoint you my mouth-piece though...lmao

Great links.


----------



## 18453

Lol I'm not you may have gathered I tend not to care when I know people are wrong I have a habit of pulling out a lot of evidence to back up my case lol 

I will take on anyone who doesn't think they should spy their dog (obv if it meets breeding criteria that's fine lol)


----------



## MisStingerRN

heheee, you could say I've noticed. Personally, I'm fine with it though..not that you'd care if I wasn't..lol!

I hope many, many people "spy" their dog's Sarah....lmao, your typos crack me up!


----------



## 18453

Blame apple lol


----------



## MisStingerRN

But that's just not as fun!


----------



## Dixie Belle

SPCA here in Va won't give you a discount if you want to spay or neuter your pure bred puppy. Nor will they if you purchased one. I checked into it when I applied for assistance.


----------



## MisStingerRN

Is there a nearby town you can try? There are a lot of links posted on the front page of this thread, just incase you missed them  There are more scattered throughout too.


----------



## Clariana

Ummmm, why is it the 'right thing to do' I've dipped in and out of this thread and haven't seen any set out. OK, so there are too many unloved dogs around but what about the chi him or her self, how does it help them???


----------



## Aston123

Hey guys, Rio's just gone 6 months and I was thinking about getting him done. The vet said to wait until he's a year old, but is it true that it can change their personalities sometimes? I love Rio the way he is and I still would do even if he changed but can it make them act differently?


----------



## Clariana

I'm not sure but I spoke to my vet here in Herts and she was like "It's what was done before but we don't do it so often now unless there are problems", so basically Chulo still has his. I too, like him that way.

Problem is, if it _does _change their personality you can't very well put it right!

PS Rio looks lovely BTW!


----------



## Aston123

Yeah, I've heard it helps calm aggressive dogs. To be honest Rio doesn't like going anywhere near any other dogs so I don't think theres any chance of him accidently making any Rio babies which is one of the things i'm worried about. There's so many dogs in rescue and people just keep breeding more and more of them  It's not so bad with the rarer breeds but I hate to see dogs being put down because theres no room for them in rescue


----------



## Clariana

That's exactly what my vet referred to, that and certain types of cancer and spaying females because of the chances of pregnancy, otherwise she basically said be a responsible owner and leave well alone.

Here's a pretty balanced, well-informed article. It was an eye opener to me that 'neutering' (nowadays the trend is to call things by their proper name, ie castration) can cause more health problems than it solves.

Stan Rawlinson Neutering (Spaying & Castration) Dogs and Suprelorin


----------



## Aston123

Thanks for that read  I think I would rather leave him how he is unless it became absolutely necessary to do so


----------



## lilxkrystal

My partner won't let me de-sex Bandit. He says we can't chop of his balls as it will take away his man hood lol

But Bandit is an only child and if we do get another dog, we are going to get another male so we don't really need to get him done!


----------



## LoveMySophie

We will definitely have to spay and neuter Sophie and her brother when we get him. As they are blood brother and sister (same litter as well) and cannot breed. We will get them both fixed as soon as they turn 6 months old.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

I've found this thread very interesting as I'm currently wondering about the whole neutering thing. Family keep on at me about breeding but I've never done anything like that before and don't have a clue how to go about it and so I think it's best to keep well out of something I don't understand. I would also end up with a house full of chi's! I've spoken to the nurse at our vets and think that I will do it but when Rolo is fully grown. She says dogs that havn't been seen to are at a higher risk of getting benign or cancerous growths on the prostate or testes later on in life. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## joeandruth

Years ago, we adopted a 10 year old male Sheltie. Sam had been owned by a family which had a few other Shelties. They did get Sam neutered, at approximate age of 9 years because he was aggressive with the other male(s). At the age of 14, he was diagnosed with a cancerous tumor right on the suture line of his neutering operation. The tumor was removed, but it obviously had spread, and we had to put him down several months later. I always thought it was medically interesting that neutering and scrotal cancer could be related.


----------



## JDanger

At what age is it OK to neuter a male chi? Is it different than other dogs? Our vet always seems to do 5-6mo but I see some people talking about waiting a year, is it because of their size or something?


----------



## Cali

What do you think about to neutered a 7,5 years old female? She is very little (2 pounds). Thanks for the help


----------



## dannbarbery

I am glad there are centers that offer cheap services for a spay or neuter. Dog owners should avail of this if they can't afford to take care of too many pets in a house. It's sad to see a lot of dogs with no owners out in the streets.


----------

